# results of Shur Flo pump test



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I did a quick test to see how well this would work out and I was really pleased with the outcome.
I just sort of rigged it to a outlet for a garden hose that went straight into the pressure tank
that I had installed long ago. I used a small 30 gallon tank just for the test to see what would happen.
I thought I would need to wire the Shur-Flo pump to a switch to kick it off and on but as it turns out
it's already built in the pump with the factory settings they kick on at about 30 pounds and off at about 45.
It pumped up the Accumulator tank (air pressure tank) to 45 pounds and I drained about 4 gallons of 
water out of it and when it got down to 30 pounds it kicked back on. It worked just like the regular pump 
was doing the work. Plenty of water pressure to take a shower and since the water was pushed into the 
tank just like the regular dose it still runs through the hot water tank. So from the external water tank 
that i would like to install I can have plenty of running water hot and cold from 12 volts. 
And the pump doesn't need to run all the time when the water is running. 
Below you can see how I tested this pump and on the left you can see the pressure tank (accumulator tank) 
This pump is pretty much just a standard RV demand pump 


These are the tanks I'm going to use


----------

